# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone please inform me what the advantages are for updating to windows 8.1?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

What version of Windows are you running now? 7 or 8?
Windows 8.1 - What's New, IT Pro Features, Devices, UI | TechNet


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

I'm running 8


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Windows 8.1 - What's New, IT Pro Features, Devices, UI | TechNet


And the link provided in Post *#2 *and in the quote above, tells you what is new in Windows 8.1, as opposed to 8.0 to know the advantages (or not) of updating to 8.1.


----------



## trevheik (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks spunk.funk. I checked it out and find it spells it right out. Here in Australia we have plans sold to us by Telco's. My plan allows me to use 5 gb per month on the net after that it slows right down. Windows 8.1 was to use well over half of that allocation. So I waited until my new month began then downloaded 8.1. When it got to the part where you need to sign into an account with MS I was stumped - I don't have one. So I said to myself I'm too tired to work any further on this so I'll continue in the morning. I reset to reboot thinking that would be ok but it reverted my computer back to windows 8 and the download is NOWHERE to be found, no, not even in "Downloads". That is the long version of why I needed to know if I needed 8.1 and after reading through you link you gave me, I will stay with 8. But now, this month I will be running slowly halfway through. You folk who have unlimited download allocation are very fortunate. I can get more if I pay more but I simply don't require anymore under normal circumstances. So, having spelled it out, it's goodbye from Oz and thanks again for being so helpful.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If you're running Windows 8, you need 3,000 MB of available space for the 32-bit version of Windows 8.1, and 3,850 MB of available space for the 64-bit version of Windows 8.1


If you have 64 bit Windows 8, it will be a 3.85GB download, (3.0GB for 32Bit)a lot, but under the 5GB limit. Next time you download, _save_ the file to your HDD instead of running it. Then you can update anytime you want.


----------

